# Ruger P 345 for home defense Opinions please



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

I recently purchased a Ruger P 345 as a home defense handgun. I'm quite taken with it but I'd like to hear what you fine folks think about this particular model. Don't spare my feelings.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

I like all the Ruger P series. One of the best feeling guns I have ever shot. I have only found one other gun that comes close and that is the Smith and Wesson M&P. My biggest problem with the Ruger P series is the bulkiness makes it hard to conceal carry. As for home defense. You really can't ask for a much better gun. Especially at the price.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Brevard13 said:


> I like all the Ruger P series. One of the best feeling guns I have ever shot. I have only found one other gun that comes close and that is the Smith and Wesson M&P. My biggest problem with the Ruger P series is the bulkiness makes it hard to conceal carry. As for home defense. You really can't ask for a much better gun. Especially at the price.


The 345 is a totally different animal and is not as large as the older P series.

To the original poster - it is considered a good gun. I almost bought one myself a few times. If the gun works well for you and you shoot it well, then it will fill the job well.


----------



## Charliefox (Dec 10, 2011)

I owned one a few years back. All of my .45 experience up until then was with a 1911 or a S&W 4506. I can tell you the Ruger was, in my opinion, a much better gun than either of these - much more comfortable to carry and shoot, it ate any kind of ammunition I gave it (from handloaded 185 gr. SWC to 230 gr. +P JHP) and felt much better in the hand. I traded mine of on a rifle i felt I needed more at the time (which I no longer have either) and would buy another in a heartbeat. Load it with 230 gr. JHP's and you need fear man nor beast!


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

Shipwreck said:


> The 345 is a totally different animal and is not as large as the older P series.
> 
> To the original poster - it is considered a good gun. I almost bought one myself a few times. If the gun works well for you and you shoot it well, then it will fill the job well.


Hmmm. I didn't think it was really any smaller than the other P series guns i had.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Overall size may be close, but its definetly not as bulky as the standard P series (the older ones)


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ruger builds a rugged and quality firearm, I have owned a couple of P series pistols and they are built like a tank and about the same size as one, lol....Ruger customer service also has a good reputation........JJ


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for the replies. I'm liking this pistol more all the time. It is much more sleek and ergonomic in its design than some of the previous Ruger semi-autos, and shoots at least as well as I do.


----------



## cwl1862 (Sep 1, 2008)

It's gonna make a big hole in some dirtbag if you ever need to use it!!  While I don't personnally own a P345 I do have 12 Ruger handguns in total three of which are the SR/SRc platform and are my daily carry. I may pick up a 345 one day......just because :smt1099 Ruger makes some da-n fine firearms.


----------

